# [SOLVED] Windows Vista updates fail to install



## tonydoss (Dec 11, 2007)

Problem: a whole bunch of updates fail to install (see screen printouts: http://www.techsupportforum.com/attachments/windows-vista-support/22531d1201173674-windows-vista-updates-fail-failed-updates.jpg and http://www.techsupportforum.com/att...ndows-vista-updates-fail-failed-updates2.jpg; you can add to the list the following: "Windows6.0-KB930857-x86").

I have Windows Vista Home Premium. I doubt there is any malware or virus as it's a fresh Vista install and I even ran a SpyEraser scan and a BitDefender Anti-Virus scane which returned nothing wrong.

I thought I found a fix suggesting to enter the following command in "cmd": "reg delete HKLM\Components /v AdvancedInstallersNeedResolving" but windows says it can't find "AdvancedInstallersNeedResolving".

Thanks in advance.


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Windows Vista updates fail to install*

Hi Tony


You've several threads with installation problems .. if these are all for the same PC, and it is as new as it sounds, running the Recovery Disks might be your most time-effecient method of fixing things.

For specific Windows Update errors, look in EventViewer & let us know what error code was generated -- the repairs vary depending on the error.

For a quick-fix try, however, you can try refreshing your Windows Update Agent --- http://aumha.net/viewtopic.php?t=29407

That article contains the complete details, along with links to download the tools directly from Microsoft.

Best of luck
. . . Gary


PS .. never heard of SpyEraser ... seems to have garnered a fair number of lousy reviews, too. Might not be on the "rogue" software list yet, but I'll bet it ends up there. False positives, misses real threats, and then screws up the Registry --- http://www.security.ithub.com/article/SpyEraser+11/200487_1.aspx --- I think it's possible you've been scammed. The safest path is likely a Nuke and Pave - just start over.


----------



## tonydoss (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Windows Vista updates fail to install*

Hi,

I have 2 laptops: a GT Micropro (!? I know... it's a local company) with Windows XP Pro SP2, and a Gateway with Windows Vista Home Premium.


----------



## Desmodus (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: Windows Vista updates fail to install*

do you have comodo firewall pro installed? i had similar problems with multiple vista updates. a bit of googling revealed comodo was the problem. although there are 'fixes', none of them worked for me, so i had to uninstall comodo first - everything worked fine after that.


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Windows Vista updates fail to install*

Hi again


Desmodus --- I'm surprised to hear of any problem with Comodo. As with any firewall, updates have to be allowed access through the firewall. I haven't tested Comodo on Vista yet, but I find it the best firewall for XP: it's gathered higher overall reviews than most of the big-name retail firewalls. . . . I'd guess it's just a matter of getting the settings adjusted: I can't see how Comodo would have any trouble allowing wuauserv.exe (the Windows Update Automatic Update Service) access, once it's been set up to do so. There is a section in Comodo setup where specific programs can be granted access - on a permanent basis. Once it's set, all should be OK.

That said -- any firewall that's involved certainly has to let the updates download. These settings have to be set by a user with administrative rights.

I'll have to take a look over at the Comodo forums though --- if they do have a bug causing Windows Updates to fail, I certainly hope they fix it -- I'm rather looking forward to trying their firewall with Vista.

I think I'll check it out tomorrow, though... It's late here, and I'm falling asleep typing ... 
. . . Gary


----------



## tonydoss (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Windows Vista updates fail to install*

Hi,

no I don't have Comodo installed.

Below is the log of the failed updat events. The most recurrent error seems to be 0x80070bc9.

Log Name: System
Source: Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient
Date: 24/01/2008 10:19:21 PM
Event ID: 20
Task Category: Windows Update Agent
Level: Error
Keywords: Failure,Installation
User: SYSTEM
Computer: Mariza-PC
Description:
Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x80070bc9: Update for Windows (KB930857).
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient" Guid="{945a8954-c147-4acd-923f-40c45405a658}" />
<EventID>20</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>1</Task>
<Opcode>13</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x8000000000000028</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2008-01-24T11:19:21.729Z" />
<EventRecordID>12152</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="1068" ThreadID="2928" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>Mariza-PC</Computer>
<Security UserID="S-1-5-18" />
</System>
<EventData>
<Data Name="errorCode">0x80070bc9</Data>
<Data Name="updateTitle">Update for Windows (KB930857)</Data>
<Data Name="updateGuid">{B8430DA7-DA06-45C6-B3F5-0261348397DE}</Data>
<Data Name="updateRevisionNumber">501</Data>
</EventData>
</Event>

Log Name: System
Source: Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient
Date: 24/01/2008 10:08:58 PM
Event ID: 20
Task Category: Windows Update Agent
Level: Error
Keywords: Failure,Installation
User: SYSTEM
Computer: Mariza-PC
Description:
Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x80070bc9: Update for Windows Vista (KB942763).
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient" Guid="{945a8954-c147-4acd-923f-40c45405a658}" />
<EventID>20</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>1</Task>
<Opcode>13</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x8000000000000028</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2008-01-24T11:08:58.634Z" />
<EventRecordID>12143</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="1068" ThreadID="2928" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>Mariza-PC</Computer>
<Security UserID="S-1-5-18" />
</System>
<EventData>
<Data Name="errorCode">0x80070bc9</Data>
<Data Name="updateTitle">Update for Windows Vista (KB942763)</Data>
<Data Name="updateGuid">{0EC81511-8446-48E3-BE7A-8EB63C1B00BF}</Data>
<Data Name="updateRevisionNumber">102</Data>
</EventData>
</Event>

Log Name: System
Source: Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient
Date: 24/01/2008 9:43:35 PM
Event ID: 20
Task Category: Windows Update Agent
Level: Error
Keywords: Failure,Installation
User: SYSTEM
Computer: Mariza-PC
Description:
Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x80070bc9: Update for Windows Vista (KB933928).
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient" Guid="{945a8954-c147-4acd-923f-40c45405a658}" />
<EventID>20</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>1</Task>
<Opcode>13</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x8000000000000028</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2008-01-24T10:43:35.860Z" />
<EventRecordID>11659</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="1036" ThreadID="2840" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>Mariza-PC</Computer>
<Security UserID="S-1-5-18" />
</System>
<EventData>
<Data Name="errorCode">0x80070bc9</Data>
<Data Name="updateTitle">Update for Windows Vista (KB933928)</Data>
<Data Name="updateGuid">{2924E068-F203-4BE2-A759-ACC6A1C121B8}</Data>
<Data Name="updateRevisionNumber">101</Data>
</EventData>
</Event>

Log Name: System
Source: Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient
Date: 24/01/2008 9:17:57 PM
Event ID: 20
Task Category: Windows Update Agent
Level: Error
Keywords: Failure,Installation
User: SYSTEM
Computer: Mariza-PC
Description:
Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x80070bc9: Security Update for Windows Mail for Windows Vista (KB941202).
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient" Guid="{945a8954-c147-4acd-923f-40c45405a658}" />
<EventID>20</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>1</Task>
<Opcode>13</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x8000000000000028</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2008-01-24T10:17:57.733Z" />
<EventRecordID>11097</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="1040" ThreadID="3212" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>Mariza-PC</Computer>
<Security UserID="S-1-5-18" />
</System>
<EventData>
<Data Name="errorCode">0x80070bc9</Data>
<Data Name="updateTitle">Security Update for Windows Mail for Windows Vista (KB941202)</Data>
<Data Name="updateGuid">{36C3D155-6C39-4D14-8D88-581E8ADD0035}</Data>
<Data Name="updateRevisionNumber">101</Data>
</EventData>
</Event>

Log Name: System
Source: Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient
Date: 24/01/2008 9:14:29 PM
Event ID: 20
Task Category: Windows Update Agent
Level: Error
Keywords: Failure,Installation
User: SYSTEM
Computer: Mariza-PC
Description:
Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x80070bc9: Update for Windows Vista (KB943411).
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient" Guid="{945a8954-c147-4acd-923f-40c45405a658}" />
<EventID>20</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>1</Task>
<Opcode>13</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x8000000000000028</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2008-01-24T10:14:29.806Z" />
<EventRecordID>11084</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="1040" ThreadID="1068" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>Mariza-PC</Computer>
<Security UserID="S-1-5-18" />
</System>
<EventData>
<Data Name="errorCode">0x80070bc9</Data>
<Data Name="updateTitle">Update for Windows Vista (KB943411)</Data>
<Data Name="updateGuid">{B361DA4B-5CEA-4E14-A2AE-43EFB57B5346}</Data>
<Data Name="updateRevisionNumber">106</Data>
</EventData>
</Event>

Log Name: System
Source: Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient
Date: 24/01/2008 9:13:27 PM
Event ID: 20
Task Category: Windows Update Agent
Level: Error
Keywords: Failure,Installation
User: SYSTEM
Computer: Mariza-PC
Description:
Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x80070bc9: Update for Windows Vista (KB942763).
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient" Guid="{945a8954-c147-4acd-923f-40c45405a658}" />
<EventID>20</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>1</Task>
<Opcode>13</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x8000000000000028</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2008-01-24T10:13:27.849Z" />
<EventRecordID>11001</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="1040" ThreadID="1068" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>Mariza-PC</Computer>
<Security UserID="S-1-5-18" />
</System>
<EventData>
<Data Name="errorCode">0x80070bc9</Data>
<Data Name="updateTitle">Update for Windows Vista (KB942763)</Data>
<Data Name="updateGuid">{0EC81511-8446-48E3-BE7A-8EB63C1B00BF}</Data>
<Data Name="updateRevisionNumber">102</Data>
</EventData>
</Event>

Log Name: System
Source: Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient
Date: 24/01/2008 5:22:51 PM
Event ID: 20
Task Category: Windows Update Agent
Level: Error
Keywords: Failure,Installation
User: SYSTEM
Computer: Mariza-PC
Description:
Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x80070bc9: Update for Windows (KB941649).
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient" Guid="{945a8954-c147-4acd-923f-40c45405a658}" />
<EventID>20</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>1</Task>
<Opcode>13</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x8000000000000028</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2008-01-24T06:22:51.587Z" />
<EventRecordID>9299</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="1040" ThreadID="1564" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>Mariza-PC</Computer>
<Security UserID="S-1-5-18" />
</System>
<EventData>
<Data Name="errorCode">0x80070bc9</Data>
<Data Name="updateTitle">Update for Windows (KB941649)</Data>
<Data Name="updateGuid">{5D934A01-2B0D-490E-9EF1-61491DCBD73C}</Data>
<Data Name="updateRevisionNumber">501</Data>
</EventData>
</Event>

Log Name: System
Source: Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient
Date: 23/01/2008 11:24:59 PM
Event ID: 20
Task Category: Windows Update Agent
Level: Error
Keywords: Failure,Installation
User: SYSTEM
Computer: Mariza-PC
Description:
Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x80070bc9: Cumulative Security Update for Windows Mail for Windows Vista (KB929123).
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient" Guid="{945a8954-c147-4acd-923f-40c45405a658}" />
<EventID>20</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>1</Task>
<Opcode>13</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x8000000000000028</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2008-01-23T12:24:59.017Z" />
<EventRecordID>8234</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="1108" ThreadID="952" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>Mariza-PC</Computer>
<Security UserID="S-1-5-18" />
</System>
<EventData>
<Data Name="errorCode">0x80070bc9</Data>
<Data Name="updateTitle">Cumulative Security Update for Windows Mail for Windows Vista (KB929123)</Data>
<Data Name="updateGuid">{C20787ED-21F2-4E9B-8366-E7C726DDA613}</Data>
<Data Name="updateRevisionNumber">103</Data>
</EventData>
</Event>

Log Name: System
Source: Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient
Date: 23/01/2008 11:24:28 PM
Event ID: 20
Task Category: Windows Update Agent
Level: Error
Keywords: Failure,Installation
User: SYSTEM
Computer: Mariza-PC
Description:
Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x80070bc9: Update for Windows Vista (KB941649).
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient" Guid="{945a8954-c147-4acd-923f-40c45405a658}" />
<EventID>20</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>1</Task>
<Opcode>13</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x8000000000000028</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2008-01-23T12:24:28.675Z" />
<EventRecordID>8207</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="1108" ThreadID="952" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>Mariza-PC</Computer>
<Security UserID="S-1-5-18" />
</System>
<EventData>
<Data Name="errorCode">0x80070bc9</Data>
<Data Name="updateTitle">Update for Windows Vista (KB941649)</Data>
<Data Name="updateGuid">{0FDFABEC-938F-4303-91D0-02A08C65F54F}</Data>
<Data Name="updateRevisionNumber">101</Data>
</EventData>
</Event>

Log Name: System
Source: Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient
Date: 23/01/2008 11:23:48 PM
Event ID: 20
Task Category: Windows Update Agent
Level: Error
Keywords: Failure,Installation
User: SYSTEM
Computer: Mariza-PC
Description:
Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x80070bc9: Update for Windows Mail Junk E-mail Filter [January 2008] (KB905866).
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient" Guid="{945a8954-c147-4acd-923f-40c45405a658}" />
<EventID>20</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>1</Task>
<Opcode>13</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x8000000000000028</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2008-01-23T12:23:48.615Z" />
<EventRecordID>8139</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="1108" ThreadID="952" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>Mariza-PC</Computer>
<Security UserID="S-1-5-18" />
</System>
<EventData>
<Data Name="errorCode">0x80070bc9</Data>
<Data Name="updateTitle">Update for Windows Mail Junk E-mail Filter [January 2008] (KB905866)</Data>
<Data Name="updateGuid">{DD9225E6-1A9F-4253-AD39-D4D09F61B4A1}</Data>
<Data Name="updateRevisionNumber">100</Data>
</EventData>
</Event>

Log Name: System
Source: Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient
Date: 23/01/2008 11:23:16 PM
Event ID: 20
Task Category: Windows Update Agent
Level: Error
Keywords: Failure,Installation
User: SYSTEM
Computer: Mariza-PC
Description:
Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x80070bc9: Security Update for Windows Vista (KB930178).
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient" Guid="{945a8954-c147-4acd-923f-40c45405a658}" />
<EventID>20</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>1</Task>
<Opcode>13</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x8000000000000028</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2008-01-23T12:23:16.588Z" />
<EventRecordID>8106</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="1108" ThreadID="952" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>Mariza-PC</Computer>
<Security UserID="S-1-5-18" />
</System>
<EventData>
<Data Name="errorCode">0x80070bc9</Data>
<Data Name="updateTitle">Security Update for Windows Vista (KB930178)</Data>
<Data Name="updateGuid">{ECE21DDC-4599-4159-B93D-9037E6865E5D}</Data>
<Data Name="updateRevisionNumber">108</Data>
</EventData>
</Event>

Log Name: System
Source: Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient
Date: 23/01/2008 11:22:50 PM
Event ID: 20
Task Category: Windows Update Agent
Level: Error
Keywords: Failure,Installation
User: SYSTEM
Computer: Mariza-PC
Description:
Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x8024200d: Security Update for Windows Vista (KB941644).
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient" Guid="{945a8954-c147-4acd-923f-40c45405a658}" />
<EventID>20</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>1</Task>
<Opcode>13</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x8000000000000028</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2008-01-23T12:22:50.489Z" />
<EventRecordID>8096</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="1108" ThreadID="952" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>Mariza-PC</Computer>
<Security UserID="S-1-5-18" />
</System>
<EventData>
<Data Name="errorCode">0x8024200d</Data>
<Data Name="updateTitle">Security Update for Windows Vista (KB941644)</Data>
<Data Name="updateGuid">{E498DDCC-B124-4CE3-97AD-DE9C69DAAF97}</Data>
<Data Name="updateRevisionNumber">101</Data>
</EventData>
</Event>

Log Name: System
Source: Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient
Date: 23/01/2008 11:22:25 PM
Event ID: 20
Task Category: Windows Update Agent
Level: Error
Keywords: Failure,Installation
User: SYSTEM
Computer: Mariza-PC
Description:
Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x80070bc9: Update for Windows Vista (KB936824).
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient" Guid="{945a8954-c147-4acd-923f-40c45405a658}" />
<EventID>20</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>1</Task>
<Opcode>13</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x8000000000000028</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2008-01-23T12:22:25.389Z" />
<EventRecordID>8079</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="1108" ThreadID="952" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>Mariza-PC</Computer>
<Security UserID="S-1-5-18" />
</System>
<EventData>
<Data Name="errorCode">0x80070bc9</Data>
<Data Name="updateTitle">Update for Windows Vista (KB936824)</Data>
<Data Name="updateGuid">{AA3704CC-70CE-4ADE-BDAA-CAC749D81841}</Data>
<Data Name="updateRevisionNumber">101</Data>
</EventData>
</Event>

Log Name: System
Source: Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient
Date: 23/01/2008 11:21:40 PM
Event ID: 20
Task Category: Windows Update Agent
Level: Error
Keywords: Failure,Installation
User: SYSTEM
Computer: Mariza-PC
Description:
Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x8024200d: Update for Windows Vista (KB941651).
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient" Guid="{945a8954-c147-4acd-923f-40c45405a658}" />
<EventID>20</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>1</Task>
<Opcode>13</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x8000000000000028</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2008-01-23T12:21:40.164Z" />
<EventRecordID>8069</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="1108" ThreadID="952" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>Mariza-PC</Computer>
<Security UserID="S-1-5-18" />
</System>
<EventData>
<Data Name="errorCode">0x8024200d</Data>
<Data Name="updateTitle">Update for Windows Vista (KB941651)</Data>
<Data Name="updateGuid">{90C142A5-0912-4B72-AB4D-FABE6590191F}</Data>
<Data Name="updateRevisionNumber">100</Data>
</EventData>
</Event>

Log Name: System
Source: Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient
Date: 23/01/2008 11:21:19 PM
Event ID: 20
Task Category: Windows Update Agent
Level: Error
Keywords: Failure,Installation
User: SYSTEM
Computer: Mariza-PC
Description:
Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x80070bc9: Security Update for Windows Vista (KB935807).
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient" Guid="{945a8954-c147-4acd-923f-40c45405a658}" />
<EventID>20</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>1</Task>
<Opcode>13</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x8000000000000028</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2008-01-23T12:21:19.057Z" />
<EventRecordID>8048</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="1108" ThreadID="952" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>Mariza-PC</Computer>
<Security UserID="S-1-5-18" />
</System>
<EventData>
<Data Name="errorCode">0x80070bc9</Data>
<Data Name="updateTitle">Security Update for Windows Vista (KB935807)</Data>
<Data Name="updateGuid">{FF4074A4-32E5-48DB-8198-1FFF8D3A783B}</Data>
<Data Name="updateRevisionNumber">101</Data>
</EventData>
</Event>

Log Name: System
Source: Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient
Date: 23/01/2008 11:19:13 PM
Event ID: 20
Task Category: Windows Update Agent
Level: Error
Keywords: Failure,Installation
User: SYSTEM
Computer: Mariza-PC
Description:
Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x80070bc9: Update for Windows Vista (KB943302).
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient" Guid="{945a8954-c147-4acd-923f-40c45405a658}" />
<EventID>20</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>1</Task>
<Opcode>13</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x8000000000000028</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2008-01-23T12:19:13.524Z" />
 <EventRecordID>8021</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="1108" ThreadID="952" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>Mariza-PC</Computer>
<Security UserID="S-1-5-18" />
</System>
<EventData>
<Data Name="errorCode">0x80070bc9</Data>
<Data Name="updateTitle">Update for Windows Vista (KB943302)</Data>
<Data Name="updateGuid">{3A412F91-CDB6-4999-BCC3-E26B9777A87F}</Data>
<Data Name="updateRevisionNumber">103</Data>
</EventData>
</Event>

Log Name: System
Source: Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient
Date: 23/01/2008 11:18:44 PM
Event ID: 20
Task Category: Windows Update Agent
Level: Error
Keywords: Failure,Installation
User: SYSTEM
Computer: Mariza-PC
Description:
Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x80070bc9: Update for Windows Vista (KB941600).
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient" Guid="{945a8954-c147-4acd-923f-40c45405a658}" />
<EventID>20</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>1</Task>
<Opcode>13</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x8000000000000028</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2008-01-23T12:18:44.274Z" />
<EventRecordID>8008</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="1108" ThreadID="952" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>Mariza-PC</Computer>
<Security UserID="S-1-5-18" />
</System>
<EventData>
<Data Name="errorCode">0x80070bc9</Data>
<Data Name="updateTitle">Update for Windows Vista (KB941600)</Data>
<Data Name="updateGuid">{3A0B4585-0AF7-4BF2-9BCD-40A818D28C38}</Data>
<Data Name="updateRevisionNumber">101</Data>
</EventData>
</Event>

Log Name: System
Source: Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient
Date: 23/01/2008 11:18:25 PM
Event ID: 20
Task Category: Windows Update Agent
Level: Error
Keywords: Failure,Installation
User: SYSTEM
Computer: Mariza-PC
Description:
Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x80070bc9: Update for Windows Vista (KB936825).
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient" Guid="{945a8954-c147-4acd-923f-40c45405a658}" />
<EventID>20</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>1</Task>
<Opcode>13</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x8000000000000028</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2008-01-23T12:18:25.585Z" />
<EventRecordID>7968</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="1108" ThreadID="952" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>Mariza-PC</Computer>
<Security UserID="S-1-5-18" />
</System>
<EventData>
<Data Name="errorCode">0x80070bc9</Data>
<Data Name="updateTitle">Update for Windows Vista (KB936825)</Data>
<Data Name="updateGuid">{642FA070-2331-47D6-8914-9AB0E21F5F35}</Data>
<Data Name="updateRevisionNumber">100</Data>
</EventData>
</Event>

Log Name: System
Source: Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient
Date: 23/01/2008 11:18:01 PM
Event ID: 20
Task Category: Windows Update Agent
Level: Error
Keywords: Failure,Installation
User: SYSTEM
Computer: Mariza-PC
Description:
Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x80070bc9: Update for Windows Vista (KB933928).
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient" Guid="{945a8954-c147-4acd-923f-40c45405a658}" />
<EventID>20</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>1</Task>
<Opcode>13</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x8000000000000028</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2008-01-23T12:18:01.249Z" />
<EventRecordID>7963</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="1108" ThreadID="952" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>Mariza-PC</Computer>
<Security UserID="S-1-5-18" />
</System>
<EventData>
<Data Name="errorCode">0x80070bc9</Data>
<Data Name="updateTitle">Update for Windows Vista (KB933928)</Data>
<Data Name="updateGuid">{2924E068-F203-4BE2-A759-ACC6A1C121B8}</Data>
<Data Name="updateRevisionNumber">101</Data>
</EventData>
</Event>

Log Name: System
Source: Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient
Date: 23/01/2008 11:17:16 PM
Event ID: 20
Task Category: Windows Update Agent
Level: Error
Keywords: Failure,Installation
User: SYSTEM
Computer: Mariza-PC
Description:
Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x80070bc9: Cumulative Update for Media Center for Windows Vista (KB941229).
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient" Guid="{945a8954-c147-4acd-923f-40c45405a658}" />
<EventID>20</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>1</Task>
<Opcode>13</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x8000000000000028</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2008-01-23T12:17:16.009Z" />
<EventRecordID>7785</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="1108" ThreadID="952" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>Mariza-PC</Computer>
<Security UserID="S-1-5-18" />
</System>
<EventData>
<Data Name="errorCode">0x80070bc9</Data>
<Data Name="updateTitle">Cumulative Update for Media Center for Windows Vista (KB941229)</Data>
<Data Name="updateGuid">{04E3E564-8EC4-4BD2-91DA-EBFDE77B05FC}</Data>
<Data Name="updateRevisionNumber">100</Data>
</EventData>
</Event>

Log Name: System
Source: Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient
Date: 23/01/2008 11:16:42 PM
Event ID: 20
Task Category: Windows Update Agent
Level: Error
Keywords: Failure,Installation
User: SYSTEM
Computer: Mariza-PC
Description:
Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x80070bc9: Security Update for Windows Mail for Windows Vista (KB941202).
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient" Guid="{945a8954-c147-4acd-923f-40c45405a658}" />
<EventID>20</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>1</Task>
<Opcode>13</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x8000000000000028</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2008-01-23T12:16:42.017Z" />
<EventRecordID>7713</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="1108" ThreadID="952" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>Mariza-PC</Computer>
<Security UserID="S-1-5-18" />
</System>
<EventData>
<Data Name="errorCode">0x80070bc9</Data>
<Data Name="updateTitle">Security Update for Windows Mail for Windows Vista (KB941202)</Data>
<Data Name="updateGuid">{36C3D155-6C39-4D14-8D88-581E8ADD0035}</Data>
<Data Name="updateRevisionNumber">101</Data>
</EventData>
</Event>

Log Name: System
Source: Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient
Date: 23/01/2008 11:16:17 PM
Event ID: 20
Task Category: Windows Update Agent
Level: Error
Keywords: Failure,Installation
User: SYSTEM
Computer: Mariza-PC
Description:
Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x80070bc9: Update for Windows Vista (KB943899).
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient" Guid="{945a8954-c147-4acd-923f-40c45405a658}" />
<EventID>20</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>1</Task>
<Opcode>13</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x8000000000000028</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2008-01-23T12:16:17.795Z" />
<EventRecordID>7689</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="1108" ThreadID="952" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>Mariza-PC</Computer>
<Security UserID="S-1-5-18" />
</System>
<EventData>
<Data Name="errorCode">0x80070bc9</Data>
<Data Name="updateTitle">Update for Windows Vista (KB943899)</Data>
<Data Name="updateGuid">{E52BFB53-8E28-4578-A41F-68310862CF39}</Data>
<Data Name="updateRevisionNumber">101</Data>
</EventData>
</Event>

Log Name: System
Source: Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient
Date: 23/01/2008 11:15:36 PM
Event ID: 20
Task Category: Windows Update Agent
Level: Error
Keywords: Failure,Installation
User: SYSTEM
Computer: Mariza-PC
Description:
Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x8024200d: Update for Windows Vista (KB943411).
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient" Guid="{945a8954-c147-4acd-923f-40c45405a658}" />
<EventID>20</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>1</Task>
<Opcode>13</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x8000000000000028</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2008-01-23T12:15:36.596Z" />
<EventRecordID>7672</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="1108" ThreadID="952" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>Mariza-PC</Computer>
<Security UserID="S-1-5-18" />
</System>
<EventData>
<Data Name="errorCode">0x8024200d</Data>
<Data Name="updateTitle">Update for Windows Vista (KB943411)</Data>
<Data Name="updateGuid">{B361DA4B-5CEA-4E14-A2AE-43EFB57B5346}</Data>
<Data Name="updateRevisionNumber">106</Data>
</EventData>
</Event>

Log Name: System
Source: Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient
Date: 23/01/2008 11:14:55 PM
Event ID: 20
Task Category: Windows Update Agent
Level: Error
Keywords: Failure,Installation
User: SYSTEM
Computer: Mariza-PC
Description:
Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x8024200d: Update for Windows Vista (KB942763).
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient" Guid="{945a8954-c147-4acd-923f-40c45405a658}" />
<EventID>20</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>1</Task>
<Opcode>13</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x8000000000000028</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2008-01-23T12:14:55.396Z" />
<EventRecordID>7582</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="1108" ThreadID="952" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>Mariza-PC</Computer>
<Security UserID="S-1-5-18" />
</System>
<EventData>
<Data Name="errorCode">0x8024200d</Data>
<Data Name="updateTitle">Update for Windows Vista (KB942763)</Data>
<Data Name="updateGuid">{0EC81511-8446-48E3-BE7A-8EB63C1B00BF}</Data>
<Data Name="updateRevisionNumber">102</Data>
</EventData>
</Event>

Log Name: System
Source: Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient
Date: 23/01/2008 10:55:24 PM
Event ID: 20
Task Category: Windows Update Agent
Level: Error
Keywords: Failure,Installation
User: SYSTEM
Computer: Mariza-PC
Description:
Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x8024200d: Update for Windows Vista (KB933928).
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient" Guid="{945a8954-c147-4acd-923f-40c45405a658}" />
<EventID>20</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>1</Task>
<Opcode>13</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x8000000000000028</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2008-01-23T11:55:24.118Z" />
<EventRecordID>6968</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="1068" ThreadID="2776" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>Mariza-PC</Computer>
<Security UserID="S-1-5-18" />
</System>
<EventData>
<Data Name="errorCode">0x8024200d</Data>
<Data Name="updateTitle">Update for Windows Vista (KB933928)</Data>
<Data Name="updateGuid">{2924E068-F203-4BE2-A759-ACC6A1C121B8}</Data>
<Data Name="updateRevisionNumber">101</Data>
</EventData>
</Event>

Log Name: System
Source: Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient
Date: 23/01/2008 10:54:25 PM
Event ID: 20
Task Category: Windows Update Agent
Level: Error
Keywords: Failure,Installation
User: SYSTEM
Computer: Mariza-PC
Description:
Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x8024200d: Update for Windows Vista (KB939159).
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient" Guid="{945a8954-c147-4acd-923f-40c45405a658}" />
<EventID>20</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>1</Task>
<Opcode>13</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x8000000000000028</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2008-01-23T11:54:25.665Z" />
<EventRecordID>6805</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="1068" ThreadID="2776" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>Mariza-PC</Computer>
<Security UserID="S-1-5-18" />
</System>
<EventData>
<Data Name="errorCode">0x8024200d</Data>
<Data Name="updateTitle">Update for Windows Vista (KB939159)</Data>
<Data Name="updateGuid">{05B30505-9F04-4382-BB49-19062335D5BA}</Data>
<Data Name="updateRevisionNumber">102</Data>
</EventData>
</Event>

Log Name: System
Source: Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient
Date: 23/01/2008 9:12:40 PM
Event ID: 20
Task Category: Windows Update Agent
Level: Error
Keywords: Failure,Installation
User: SYSTEM
Computer: Mariza-PC
Description:
Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x80070bc9: Update for Windows (KB936825).
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient" Guid="{945a8954-c147-4acd-923f-40c45405a658}" />
<EventID>20</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>1</Task>
<Opcode>13</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x8000000000000028</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2008-01-23T10:12:40.464Z" />
<EventRecordID>5543</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="1048" ThreadID="2084" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>Mariza-PC</Computer>
<Security UserID="S-1-5-18" />
</System>
<EventData>
<Data Name="errorCode">0x80070bc9</Data>
<Data Name="updateTitle">Update for Windows (KB936825)</Data>
<Data Name="updateGuid">{79D73DF3-DDA2-4098-8315-BDC06943F677}</Data>
<Data Name="updateRevisionNumber">501</Data>
</EventData>
</Event>

Log Name: System
Source: Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient
Date: 23/01/2008 8:19:42 AM
Event ID: 20
Task Category: Windows Update Agent
Level: Error
Keywords: Failure,Installation
User: SYSTEM
Computer: Mariza-PC
Description:
Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x8024d00e: Windows Update Core.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient" Guid="{945a8954-c147-4acd-923f-40c45405a658}" />
<EventID>20</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>1</Task>
<Opcode>13</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x8000000000000028</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2008-01-22T21:19:42.847Z" />
<EventRecordID>3867</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="1072" ThreadID="3384" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>Mariza-PC</Computer>
<Security UserID="S-1-5-18" />
</System>
<EventData>
<Data Name="errorCode">0x8024d00e</Data>
<Data Name="updateTitle">Windows Update Core</Data>
<Data Name="updateGuid">{E2FF4526-97D7-4926-8E75-295DBA39C6BF}</Data>
<Data Name="updateRevisionNumber">1</Data>
</EventData>
</Event>

Log Name: System
Source: Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient
Date: 23/01/2008 1:26:18 AM
Event ID: 20
Task Category: Windows Update Agent
Level: Error
Keywords: Failure,Installation
User: SYSTEM
Computer: Mariza-PC
Description:
Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x80070020: Security Update for Windows (KB935807).
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient" Guid="{945a8954-c147-4acd-923f-40c45405a658}" />
<EventID>20</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>1</Task>
<Opcode>13</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x8000000000000028</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2008-01-22T14:26:18.530Z" />
<EventRecordID>514</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="832" ThreadID="4700" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>Mariza-PC</Computer>
<Security UserID="S-1-5-18" />
</System>
<EventData>
<Data Name="errorCode">0x80070020</Data>
<Data Name="updateTitle">Security Update for Windows (KB935807)</Data>
<Data Name="updateGuid">{4B2B55E4-0A3B-493E-83A3-905E5510040D}</Data>
<Data Name="updateRevisionNumber">501</Data>
</EventData>
</Event>

Log Name: System
Source: Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient
Date: 23/01/2008 1:22:18 AM
Event ID: 20
Task Category: Windows Update Agent
Level: Error
Keywords: Failure,Installation
User: SYSTEM
Computer: Mariza-PC
Description:
Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x80070020: Security Update for Windows (KB930178).
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient" Guid="{945a8954-c147-4acd-923f-40c45405a658}" />
<EventID>20</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>1</Task>
<Opcode>13</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x8000000000000028</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2008-01-22T14:22:18.122Z" />
<EventRecordID>488</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="832" ThreadID="5156" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>Mariza-PC</Computer>
<Security UserID="S-1-5-18" />
</System>
<EventData>
<Data Name="errorCode">0x80070020</Data>
<Data Name="updateTitle">Security Update for Windows (KB930178)</Data>
<Data Name="updateGuid">{AF9B5E70-E6FE-48A7-B898-F2343B636125}</Data>
<Data Name="updateRevisionNumber">501</Data>
</EventData>
</Event>

Log Name: System
Source: Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient
Date: 23/01/2008 1:11:52 AM
Event ID: 20
Task Category: Windows Update Agent
Level: Error
Keywords: Failure,Installation
User: SYSTEM
Computer: Mariza-PC
Description:
Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x80070020: Security Update for Windows (KB931213).
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient" Guid="{945a8954-c147-4acd-923f-40c45405a658}" />
<EventID>20</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>1</Task>
<Opcode>13</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x8000000000000028</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2008-01-22T14:11:52.247Z" />
<EventRecordID>461</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="832" ThreadID="4152" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>Mariza-PC</Computer>
<Security UserID="S-1-5-18" />
</System>
<EventData>
<Data Name="errorCode">0x80070020</Data>
<Data Name="updateTitle">Security Update for Windows (KB931213)</Data>
<Data Name="updateGuid">{788ED52C-4DE1-4478-BBBC-2E5C4DB153ED}</Data>
<Data Name="updateRevisionNumber">501</Data>
</EventData>
</Event>

Log Name: System
Source: Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient
Date: 23/01/2008 1:06:46 AM
Event ID: 20
Task Category: Windows Update Agent
Level: Error
Keywords: Failure,Installation
User: SYSTEM
Computer: Mariza-PC
Description:
Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x80070020: Security Update for Windows (KB925902).
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient" Guid="{945a8954-c147-4acd-923f-40c45405a658}" />
<EventID>20</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>1</Task>
<Opcode>13</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x8000000000000028</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2008-01-22T14:06:46.833Z" />
<EventRecordID>443</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="832" ThreadID="1068" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>Mariza-PC</Computer>
<Security UserID="S-1-5-18" />
</System>
<EventData>
<Data Name="errorCode">0x80070020</Data>
<Data Name="updateTitle">Security Update for Windows (KB925902)</Data>
<Data Name="updateGuid">{99E192DB-60C2-4E51-9909-90ED9F8234E1}</Data>
<Data Name="updateRevisionNumber">501</Data>
</EventData>
</Event>


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Windows Vista updates fail to install*

Hi again


Tony - did you try refreshing your Windows Update Agent yet? (I put the link in my first reply) . . . If you haven't tried that yet, by all means, give it a go.

Don't forget full-system 'thorough' scans for malware as a precaution anytime you are faced with unusual system behavior.

Best of luck
. . . Gary


----------



## tonydoss (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Windows Vista updates fail to install*

Hi,

I did apply the Windows Update Agent. I still have 3 updates that failed:
KB929123, KB941644 and KB935807. All with the error code 80070BC9.

I did a full anti virus scan with AVG and deep anti spyware scan with Spyeraser... nothing wrong (again, it's a fresh Vista install).


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Windows Vista updates fail to install*

Hi again

Well, you're showing some progress. 

Let's make sure those three don't show up as installed (they shouldn't, but software bugs happen):
1) Open the Vista *Control Panel* and select *Programs and Features*. 
2) Select *View installed updates* (in the upper left-hand side of the window)

Assuming that they do not show there, try installing KB941644 from a direct download from Microsoft (not through Windows Update) --- http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...3a-db66-4618-bce0-af55e5c1b067&displaylang=en

Next, try installing KB935807 in the same manner --- http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...46-6afa-4a30-833d-e058e000c821&displaylang=en 

Next, try installing KB929123 in the same manner --- http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...19-44ea-48f2-ae28-e76fd2018633&displaylang=en

Make sure to visit Windows Update again after these, as you will likely have to reinstall a few updates (a cumulative IE7 security update usually has to get reinstalled after KB929123) . . . 

See if that does it.
Best of luck
. . . Gary

PS don't forget to be logged on as an administrator.


----------



## tonydoss (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Windows Vista updates fail to install*

this is weird!!! I put the install file for KB941644 on C: and open it... I get "Not enough storage is available to process this command"!!... I have 35.6Gb available on this disk!
Any ideas?
Thanks
PS: I'm always log as admin


----------



## tonydoss (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Windows Vista updates fail to install*



tonydoss said:


> this is weird!!! I put the install file for KB941644 on C: and open it... I get "Not enough storage is available to process this command"!!... I have 35.6Gb available on this disk!
> Any ideas?
> Thanks
> PS: I'm always log as admin


my bad! I got the wrong file (didn't followed the link, used the file I thought I downloaded previously... but that was a XP one!).
KB941644 installed fine.
the others too... so all is good, I guess.

Thanks


----------



## Dalkor (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: Windows Vista updates fail to install*



> So approx a months ago ( 9/20 ) I noticed that my system bogged down alot near midnight. I checked task manager and found a service Windows Module Installer was constantly running around this time period. One night I had disabled the service and forgotten to turn it back on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


source: http://www.eggheadcafe.com/software/aspnet/30433566/windows-update-error-code.aspx



I noticed a bit ago that I had a service that stole alot of cpu power so I disabled it, that was my problem. This worked for me, hopefully it applies and works for you.


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Windows Vista updates fail to install*

Hi again all


Tony --- Glad to hear that you are up-to-date again. Congratulations!

Dalkor -- Thank you for sharing your tip about the dependent service, "Windows Module Installer" (which we see in our Task Manager process list as "TrustedInstaller.exe"). 

Tony -- It might help to check that the Windows Modules Installer service is set OK on your system (just so that future updates are assured of going well). I'd assume that your service was running OK now, since the other updates installed OK. But it's worth checking. The default setting is "Manual".

It's interesting indeed to see the TrustedInstaller module influencing Windows Update ... my guess is that it affects the automatic updating more than manual visits, but at this point I'm still guessing: I'll have to do a little research to be sure one way or another.

Unfortunately, I'm not booted into Vista at the moment (I'm in Ubuntu tonight) . . . so I can't check what is listed in the Vista "dependencies" area for the Windows Update service. I did glance over at BlackViper's guide (nice to see that he's back online with a new guide), and he doesn't list the Windows Module Installer as a strict dependency of Windows Update (since the program can run to a certain point, but then....) --- but BlackViper does add this caveat:


> Windows Module Installer "Enables installation, modification, and removal of Windows updates and optional components. If this service is disabled, install or uninstall of Windows updates might fail for this computer".


 Note that the Windows Module Installer (TrustedInstaller.exe) has a dependency of its own: the Plug and Play service. (Who'd have guessed that one)!

The only strict dependencies listed for Windows Update are:
1) Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
2) DCOM Server Process Launcher

But, it's common for the following services to be required for Windows Updates to function seamlessly:
1) the Windows Update service itself
2) Background Intelligent Transfer service (often called BITS)
3) Cryptographic Services
4) Windows Event Log service 

I haven't bothered with the default Vista services settings myself (though I've long tuned the service settings on XP computers). . . . so I'm glad to have had this chance to take a closer look at them, as I hadn't had much reason to before. It seems to me that the "dependency" descriptions could use quite a bit more clarity = perhaps this will be one of the items Microsoft will address in Service Pack 1. I don't remember such tangled waffling about dependencies in XP = things were pretty straightforward.

Before I say Goodnight, why don't I share the link to BlackViper's articles about the Vista Services --- http://www.blackviper.com/WinVista/servicecfg.htm

Best of luck all, 
. . . Gary


----------

